# Any RTN activity?



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Did anything actually happen on the "official launch" of Equity's Retro Television Network on 7/7/07 that they announced earlier this year? I haven't seen anything about new affiliates or carriage. Seems like a good idea for a cheap digital subchannel but maybe no one's biting. I enjoyed some of the reruns on the RTN stations with my FTA dish before I moved into a small apartment...guess I'll have to wait until I move again to see them.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

That's an excellent question. I haven't seen anything since that press release.


----------

